
Covid vaccine: 8k jumbo jets needed to deliver doses globally, says IATA - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-54067499
======
slater
Orrrrr... they could just provide the list of the vaccine’s ingredients and
instructions on how to make it ...?

